# How to Buy China Gifts Wholesale



## huanqiu (Nov 26, 2012)

Instructions

Import Trade Research



Start your search for Chinese wholesalers at the Federation of International Trade Association. Choose China from the Country Profiles drop down box to see links to trusted government and business trade Websites in China. Get timely information about business procedures. See our Resources section for more information about China gifts wholesale.



Visit the United States International Trade Commission Website to get the International Trade Codes for the specific products that interest you. Use these codes to get uniform price quotes since they are used commonly by China gifts wholesale platforms.



Locate current duty rates in the USTC's Harmonized Tariff Schedule. Add these fees to your product price quotes to calculate the true cost.



Maximize your research efforts by conducting your first search for China gifts wholesale companies in China using FITA’s free trade leads. Limit your focus to no more than three product lines that fit your overall import strategy.



Visit the trusted China gifts wholesale platform such as viennois-online or Alibaba marketplace to find additional wholesale companies and links to Chinese trade Websites.



Find updated restrictions at Customs and Border Patrol and the International Trade Administration for imported products, cargo security and Internet purchases.



Get information from the US-China Business Council about trade fairs and review their "China Briefing Book." USCBC’s members are mainly U. S. firms that are already doing business in China. The information on their website is useful for anyone looking for gifts wholesalers in China.



Choose Potential Vendors

Look for gifts wholesale companies in China that have a fax number and a physical address. Alibaba or viennois-online also has a system of verifying bank information, business structure and other pertinent information for its members. Paid members are more likely to be legitimate than free members.



Try to get samples before making a China gift wholesale purchase. Quality and size may help you determine your best offers. Some sellers will charge a small fee or shipping costs. It is better to pay this fee than be surprised after you order arrives.



Draft your own Request for Quote form in a text file or spreadsheet. Use the ITC codes for the gifts wholesale products that you want. Provide space for price and quantity without shipping.



Ask for separate price quotes with shipping to the U.S. port that you intend to use. Depending on the size of the wholesaler, those shipping rates may be better than those available to you.



Select a vendor that meets your requirements. Be sure that you understand all the terms of each seller’s price quotes, including the duration of the offer and the number of units in the quoted prices.


----------



## huanqiu (Nov 26, 2012)

Arrange Product Delivery

Get all risk insurance from a business insurance broker to protect your China gifts wholesale products against damage, loss and unforeseen financial problems on either end. If you accept the seller’s insurance, you may have to travel to China in order to collect.



Find out if the seller requires financial information to set up a customer account or if payment in full is required with your orders.



Consult your bank‘s international department to choose the safest way to send payments to the vendor in China. A letter of credit is a commonly accepted form of payment that provides safeguards for both parties.



Invest in customs broker services. Have the company prepare all import documentation. It can also select and verify shipping firms and retrieve your cargo.

- See more at: Wholesale Bracelets - Buy Wholesale Bracelets from China, Viennois-online best bracelets supplier!


----------

